# Toro 3650 single stage



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I was helping a friend repair his machine and I noticed the paddles were put on opposite of what they should be, the thick edge was facing towards the back. Has anybody else seen this. Does it really matter?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you rotate it by hand the wide edge of the rubber will come forward 
and scoop the white crap up and out of the chute.

When standing to the right of the snow thrower the paddles will rotate clockwise when running.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

leonz said:


> If you rotate it by hand the wide edge of the rubber will come forward
> and scoop the white crap up and out of the chute.
> 
> When standing to the right of the snow thrower the paddles will rotate clockwise when running.


I agree with what you are saying but the thin edge will hit the ground first the way they are installed.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The toro pups are designed to scrape the ground if desired and pull themselves forward at the same time.

Is the scraper bar worn down???


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

leonz said:


> The toro pups are designed to scrape the ground if desired and pull themselves forward at the same time.
> 
> Is the scraper bar worn down???


Scraper is in good shape


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The rotor has two rubber paddle blades they can only be installed one way.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

leonz said:


> The rotor has two rubber paddle blades they can only be installed one way.
> View attachment 199033


The thick part of the paddle isn't hitting the ground first the thin part is


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The correct Toro recommended way is, the thick part of the rubber is supposed to contact the ground first.

(140) Toro Single Stage Snowblower Rubber Paddle Replacement Tips! - YouTube


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Grunt said:


> The correct Toro recommended way is, the thick part of the rubber is supposed to contact the ground first.
> 
> (140) Toro Single Stage Snowblower Rubber Paddle Replacement Tips! - YouTube


They were installed opposite of recommended the thin part makes contact first. The paddles have a lot of wear left. What would happen if I left them that way?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Cstanis

If as you say the thick side of the conveyor belt paddle does not contact the ground first the person who assembled the rotor paddles did not attach them with the non impact side of the conveyor belt first as it along with the tiny holes drilled in the belt are the wear indicator. 

If you want to take the time to reverse the rubber paddles that will help in clearing the snow as the thick side of the conveyor belt will not bend while clearing snow.

A little tip that will help your friends snow clearing work is to spray Fluid Film on the paddles and the chute of the snow thrower. Spray the fluid film on the interior of the housing in 3 or 4 coats letting it dry between coats and it will throw the snow twice as for or more for his snow clearing needs. He can always buy a quart of Fluid Film and use a lamb's wool paint mitt to apply it as well in the off season.

I use a warm can of Fluid Film while I am clearing snow reduce any chance of plugging the chutes on my OEM TROY- BILT snow blower and the Toro snow pups I have.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I can confirm. Slick parts work a lot better


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I can confirm. Slick parts work a lot better


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I will tell him to get some liquid film. Thanks for the help


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You are most welcome Cstanis.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Here is what the manual sez. I hope this helps ya.

Hec


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Hec In Omaha said:


> Here is what the manual sez. I hope this helps ya.
> 
> Hec
> 
> View attachment 199175


Much appreciated


----------

